# Advice on audio interface needed



## michal (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi guys!

I am in the market for a small and affordable audio interface for my mobile studio setup. It needs to connect to my MBP through USB 2.0 or Thunderbolt. I don't really need super high quality pre-amps (for that I already have my RME Fireface UCX in my studio) as I probably won't be recording anything on the road but I do need it to work nicely with my 80-Ohm headphones. I have been thinking about Steinberg UR22 MkII or Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 but I am not sure about using it with high impedance headphones. I'd be happy for your advice, thank you!


----------



## phil_wc (Jun 29, 2016)

I use UR22mkII with DT 770 80-ohm, and it's working solid so far.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jun 29, 2016)

I bought an Audient Id22 (Using with old Imac and New Macbook Pro) and really enjoying using it. It might be overkill for what you need but I would seriously look at their ID14 which is a small more portable version https://audient.com/products/id14
Not sure if it has all you need. There's plenty of gain in the ID22 for my Senn 650's


----------



## eqcollector (Jun 29, 2016)

From my own experience, Focusrite is the best choice for low budget, but, if in possibility, in your place I would go for RME babyface.


----------



## JoeBarlow (Jun 29, 2016)

For a portable rig, Apogee stuff is excellent.


----------



## michal (Jun 29, 2016)

phil_wc said:


> I use UR22mkII with DT 770 80-ohm, and it's working solid so far.


DT 770 80-ohm is exactly what I want to use the interface with! Does it give you a good enough volume?



eqcollector said:


> if in possibility, in your place I would go for RME babyface.


That would be an ideal option, I know, but for what I need it, the price is way too high. The same goes for Apogee.

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 29, 2016)

+1 for the UR22. In addition to being a great audio interface, its construction is rock solid. Don't think I could break it without trying pretty hard.


----------



## phil_wc (Jun 29, 2016)

@michal Yes, It's loud enough to use with DT770. (if you're not loud people like when they listen music on the train and people around him hear it. :D ) I just tried gain almost to the max and it's very loud. I usually gain around 60% of the knob.


----------



## Leeward (Jun 29, 2016)

+2 for the UR22

A nice compact and strong unit for the most basic needs that I seek.


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 29, 2016)

audient id14

beats the steinberg ur22 and all other in that price range


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 29, 2016)

I've been happy with my Focusrite 2i2.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 29, 2016)

In summary, you can't really go wrong with whatever interface you might be considering, but you'll buy the UR22 because my recommendation makes it the best kappa


----------



## Vin (Jun 30, 2016)

In terms of converters/preamps, Audient id 14, with Komplete Audio 6 as a second choice, but first choice when it comes to latency. Nothing under $750 (RME Babyface) comes close to it.


----------



## blizzard (Jul 4, 2016)

My first recommendation is the Babyface, but I know that is out of your price range. I just saw today that Audient is releasing the ID4 soon. Something to consider...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 4, 2016)

I work free-lance with iConnectivity and I'd like to throw their interfaces into the hat. The iConnectAUDIO2+ can work bus-powered, for example, and it supports two computers at the same time, it has inter-computer audio and MIDI, and its specs are right up there with anything else in its price range.

http://www.iconnectivity.com/blog/which-interface-right-you


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 4, 2016)

blizzard said:


> My first recommendation is the Babyface, but I know that is out of your price range. I just saw today that Audient is releasing the ID4 soon. Something to consider...


Oh, very interesting. Looks like it will retail at £120 which is very reasonable.
I'm wondering if I should return the UR12 I got a week ago.
I can't find a release date anywhere though, but presumably it's very soon.


----------



## michal (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you all once again for your valuable input! I ended up going for the UR22, got it today and so far it looks like it does what I need it to, even with 80-ohm headphones. The Audient iD14 is already a bit too pricey for what I need it to, not to mention the Babyface, even though with unlimited budget that would certainly be my number 1 choice.


----------



## Maximvs (Jul 7, 2016)

blizzard said:


> My first recommendation is the Babyface, but I know that is out of your price range. I just saw today that Audient is releasing the ID4 soon. Something to consider...



I am in a similar situation as you Michal and like Blizzard I also saw this new Audient ID4 which looks pretty interesting... I wonder how it will work over USB2 and if the Audient drivers are top notch. I have been using an old M-Audio 410 fire-wire interface which is OK but now too old and the driver is no longer developed for W10.

I'd be very interested to hear if anyone here has any experience with Audient audio interfaces.

All the very best to all,
Max


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 9, 2016)

Just to chip in - anyone has suggestions for a good inteface, low latency with A/B monitor switch for 2 pair of studio monitors?
Since Steinberg seems like a good brand and a good choice, anyone knows how the UR28M is? 

Cheers


----------



## maxime77 (Jul 10, 2016)

Would you recommend the UR22 over the Scarlett 2i2? I am currently using the onboard soundcard with Alesis M1 Active monitors, will the sound quality of my monitors significantly improve?

Thank you.


----------



## storyteller (Jul 13, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Just to chip in - anyone has suggestions for a good inteface, low latency with A/B monitor switch for 2 pair of studio monitors?
> Since Steinberg seems like a good brand and a good choice, anyone knows how the UR28M is?
> 
> Cheers



If you already have an interface/DAC you like, the Mackie Big Knob will do what you are looking for and do it very well.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 13, 2016)

The Big Knob colors the sound. I would want a transparent thing for that like the Central Station, personally.


----------



## storyteller (Jul 13, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> The Big Knob colors the sound. I would want a transparent thing for that like the Central Station, personally.



+1 on Jay's suggestion as well. It is the better alternative to the Mackie but also a little more expensive. Honestly, they all will color the sound slightly unless it is a universal unit or digital to your DAC. The Mackie is not passive, so it will color the sound more than the Central Station which is mostly passive relays. I'm an Apogee fan, so anything smaller than something like the Quartet doesn't have the A/B switches - but then the price is north of $1200. Given the options in that price range, I'd go with Jay's suggestion over the Big Knob. Price conscious? The Big Knob won't color it enough to derail you from mixes.


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

storyteller said:


> If you already have an interface/DAC you like, the Mackie Big Knob will do what you are looking for and do it very well.


Ahh ok ok oh yes, I think I will go with the Steinberg UR28M then in the future 
Thanks a bunch everyone,


----------

